# Finish stocking my 55 Gallon. and my 10 gallon hex



## 2brown347 (Oct 23, 2009)

First I'll give my brief history of the tank.. So I have a 55g tank which currently has 10 cory cats, 2 kuhli loaches and 7 zebra danios. I got the tank used about a month ago and it had tetras, a common pelco, the kuhli loaches and a chinese algae eater. I donated everything to a pet store except the kuhli loaches and bought the danios while it got re-established (I put the kuhlis in my 10 gallon). after a two weeks and no deaths I bought the corys and a week later added the kuhlis back in. The tank is well planted with lots of places to hide.

So on to the stocking of the tank. I want to add something to the tank to give it something extra. My main focus is getting some mid swimmers, but I'm willing to hear thoughts about any level of swimmers. I'm already buying two more kuhli's for my other ones. I'm willing to ditch the danios but don't really want to. So far I've been thinking maybe some glass cats but I'm not 100% set on them. I want something eye catching, but not super difficult to find. I also don't want anything that will mess with my other fish either. I currently have crystal shrimp aswell but once my 10gallon hex is established I'm moving them to that. Also I'm not really wanting anything that gets large. Basically a center piece of the tank.

Some extra information. I'm not new to aquariums, but I've only had cichlids and shrimp up to this point. 

I also have a 10 gallon hex tank that I'm going to set up. I'm going to put the some shrimp in it but want some fish in their too. I know the likelyhood of your fish murdering your shrimp varies from fish to fish, but what would do well in a 10g hex and not destroy my shrimp. (I don't really want more shrimp, but I don't want them to be eaten, just let them finish out their lifes.

I haven't really researched anything for the 55g, but I was thinking maybe: 
1) 5 Ghost Glass Cat 
2) 4 Peacock Gudgeon
3) 1 Badis, something else..
4) Ram/Rams??
...and maybe a couple Chinese hillstream loaches, probably not anytime soon tho..

Thanks for any help


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

The peacock gudgeons, in my opinion are really cool, but you could also get cardinal tetras, maybe sometype of gourami, or an angelfish!
I also am a fan of platies-i think they are really neat! 
But i'm not familiar with fish that don't eat shrimp!


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, the peacock gudgeons are not a species I was aware of. Those are really cool, I think you gave me a lead on the next fish I will be stocking. Thanks!


----------



## 2brown347 (Oct 23, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> The peacock gudgeons, in my opinion are really cool, but you could also get cardinal tetras, maybe sometype of gourami, or an angelfish!
> I also am a fan of platies-i think they are really neat!
> But i'm not familiar with fish that don't eat shrimp!


The gudgeons are awesome, but I'm not 100% sure if they are mid swimmers or not. Some people say they are some say they aren't but I can't get anyone with first hand experience to tell me. The gourami's can get agressive and angelfish get a little bigger than I want. I also want something more eye catching and unique than platies or tetra's. 

Thanks though and if you know more about gudgeons that be great, they're what I want the most but I think it'd be two heavy on bottom dwellers if thats what they are.


----------

